# Viagra?



## cookie23 (Apr 3, 2011)

My husband and I have been married for 9 yrs and have 2 children. He is 37 years old and is interested in trying Viagra. He thinks it will alleviate some of the pressure he feels when he wants to have sex but the rest of his body isn't ready. Have any of you had success with using Viagra? Was is able
To jumpstart ur stale sex life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've used (and occasionally use) Cialis. Look into the differences, but Cialis's 36 hour effective time makes it a winner to me. 

I found it effective for exactly the reason your husband wants to try it. It removed the performance doubt I was having at a particular point in my life. Now, I just use one for "special" occasions. . Feel free to PM me if you'd prefer.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedfor27years (Oct 29, 2009)

A couple of years ago I was given a sample of Cialis by my doctor. It made me last longer and during the 3 day window I had more sex and lasted long and it is great. however for my wife its 3 days of me wanting it all the time she is good with it once in a while. now I only use it when we have a weekend we want to make special. I highly recomend it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm... It didn't do anything for my "drive", but that wasn't the issue for me. It just helped with the mechanics. Of course, when a breeze hits and you're left sporting lumber, whatchu going to do with it? My GF said the other day that at my age, we should never pass up an erection... Never know when it's going to be the last one. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breeann (Jul 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> Hmmm... It didn't do anything for my "drive", but that wasn't the issue for me. It just helped with the mechanics. Of course, when a breeze hits and you're left sporting lumber, whatchu going to do with it? My GF said the other day that at my age, we should never pass up an erection... Never know when it's going to be the last one.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Amen to that! Listen to your GF bc my husband just had prostate surgery and it's been a battle for him. He's still young and was vey active before the surgery.. He has taken all the pills but they give him headaches so he's like ok what's next. Never take it for granted bc you can 1 day wake up and it's gone!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, trust me, I listen to her on this one! . I find the pills gave me a headache at first, so I'd pop a couple of Advil at the same time. Not a problem any more. And the headaches were pretty mild anyway, worth the benefits. But everyone reacts differently.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When my sex drive surpassed my husbands , I caused him some performance pressure , so he got some samples of Viagra (50mg). When he tried that dosage, he got a headache- plus it was not necessary to take that much. 

So we cut them in half, tried that, worked wonderful, then tried cutting them again (approx 12.5 mg) -- also worked like a charm for some of those nights where he was just a little tired or we have been doing it days in a row. So YES, Viagra can give a man "that boost", especially if he is getting up in age. So long as he "WANTS" to do it , cause yes, it does not affect desire. 

If it is just a matter of things not cooperating down there -the way they used to in his youth- like steel - this should be the ticket! 

Just remember to not take it on a full stomach, it will still work , but the timing will be delayed.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just remember to not take it on a full stomach, it will still work , but the timing will be delayed.


Oh [email protected]! Thanks for reminding me! She's going to be here in an hour, and we haven't seen each other for a week!

C


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

There's another plus to Cialis.

As noted previously, the "as needed" dosage has a longer effective period than Viagra.

But there's also the daily dose...just as advertised, it's taken daily and builds up in his system, allowing for...*ahem*..."readiness" whenever the mood strikes, rather than having to allow 30 minutes to an hour or so for the "as needed" dosage to fully kick in. The daily dose does take a few days after starting the regimen to start building up and take effect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breeann (Jul 6, 2011)

Grayson said:


> There's another plus to Cialis.
> 
> As noted previously, the "as needed" dosage has a longer effective period than Viagra.
> 
> ...


He's taken that and it makes his head hurt and sick to his stomach!! Maybe he needs to check the dosage on it.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Those are listed potential side effects. When I first started the daily dose, I did have a slight headache and a degree of queasiness, but it was also the heat of the summer *and* I was in the process of modifying my diet a bit as I'd just been diagnosed as being borderline diabetic. So, there's any number of factors that could have led to those symptoms, and they went away after the first handful of days.

The only reason I stopped taking it was the price tag...insurance would only cover 3 out of the 30 in a month's supply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cookie23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Those are listed potential side effects. When I first started the daily dose, I did have a slight headache and a degree of queasiness, but it was also the heat of the summer *and* I was in the process of modifying my diet a bit as I'd just been diagnosed as being borderline diabetic. So, there's any number of factors that could have led to those symptoms, and they went away after the first handful of days.
> 
> The only reason I stopped taking it was the price tag...insurance would only cover 3 out of the 30 in a month's supply.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cookie23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all for ur responses. I pray that we get good results. I am very attractive and workout but our sexual problems are a huge blow to
My self esteem and confidence. I am tired of always initiating sex and most of the time I don't even bother for fear of being rejected. I am not one of those women that doesn't want to have sex. It's quite the opposite- I want to have a lot of it and am willing to try and explore other things (watching porn together, toys). I have told him this- he thinks the viagra will make him more willing to those things. I'll let you all know how it goes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

cookie23 said:


> I want to have a lot of it and am willing to try and explore other things (watching porn together, toys). I have told him this- he thinks the viagra will make him more willing to those things. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ouch.

You may be setting yourselves up for disappointment. ED medication does not impact one's desire or sexual boundaries. (Not directly, anyway...there may be a psychosomatic response, but that's coming from his brain, not the meds.) All it does is facilitate the physical response to his arousal.


----------



## Breeann (Jul 6, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Ouch.
> 
> You may be setting yourselves up for disappointment. ED medication does not impact one's desire or sexual boundaries. (Not directly, anyway...there may be a psychosomatic response, but that's coming from his brain, not the meds.) All it does is facilitate the physical response to his arousal.


I have read up on ginseng how it helps with ED and the desire to want sex. Any input on that?


----------

